# AquaClear 30 stopped working after plugging it in



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Fixed the problem.. it was a jammed impeller..


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Possibly. 

Did you try filling the HOB tank with water before plugging it in?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Possibly.
> 
> Did you try filling the HOB tank with water before plugging it in?


yup,
it was full of water. it is running much more powerfully now even with added media, so I think there was a clog I didn't know about until now. Glad I didn't burn it out.. 
scared me for a sec.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Whew good thing you caught that.  I find the one on my shrimp tank does that from time to time.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> Fixed the problem.. it was a jammed impeller..


It happens with my CA filter from time to time. 
Now I'm plug a dry filter in on a second just after I accessible it after clearing. If it makes no noise, I move it's impeller a little.


----------

